# Günstiger Domain-Anbieter



## daddz (27. September 2005)

Hallo,

kennt jemant von euch einen günstigen Domain-Anbieter? Also ohne Webspace, nur mit E-Mail,etc...
Auf meiner Suche bin ich auf einige Anbieter gestoßen wie z.B.http://www.united-domains.de/ und da kostet die .de Domain 1€ im Monat. Bei anderen Anbietern kostet die Domain aber nur beispielsweise 0,19€ im Monat.
Da wollt ich nun mal fragen was für Erfahrungen ihr so habt...denn ich frage mich wieso da so ein großer Preisunterschied ist, liegts vielleicht an der Qualität?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Sebastianus (28. September 2005)

Natürlich kannst du, sofern du 50 Domains oder so brauchst über Großhändler auch größer drankommen - 0,19 Cent Monat ist aber eindeutig ein Lockangebot - der Anbeieter geht wahrscheinlich davon aus, dass der Kunde dann irgendwann doch noch ein Paket nimmt!


----------



## elmyth (28. September 2005)

Also für 99 Cent bekommst du bei all-inkl schon:


1 x Domain inklusive
5 x Subdomain
100 MB Speicherplatz
25 GB Traffic
50 x E - Mail

Und sonst gibt es doch noch anbieter wie zum Beispiel Freecity wo es Domains gratis gibt (wenn man keine Probleme mit Werbung hat   )


----------



## schutzgeist (28. September 2005)

Bei United-Domains war ich auch lange Zeit 
Gab nie Probleme o.ä.


----------



## Dr Dau (28. September 2005)

elmyth hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und sonst gibt es doch noch anbieter wie zum Beispiel Freecity wo es Domains gratis gibt (wenn man keine Probleme mit Werbung hat  )


Hallo!

Die Werbung ist allerdings ein Popup..... und sowas sollte heutzutage eigentlich jeder geblockt haben. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## daddz (28. September 2005)

Danke für die Antworten!  


			
				Jan Oehne hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also für 99 Cent bekommst du bei all-inkl schon:


 Ja genau deshalb wundere ich mich wieso es z.B. bei united-domains so teuer ist. 
Daher hab ich mich halt nur gefragt ob da Unterschiede in der Qualität der Leistung sind...momentan tendiere ich daher aber schon zu all-inkl...mal sehn was noch für Antworten kommen!  ;-) 

greetz
daddz


----------

